# weekend fires



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

FIRE ALERT IS HIGH 
Portugal on fire: black Sunday sees 364 blazes with 26 boroughs on maximum alert | Portugal Resident

Think of those who are involved in the job of keeping us all safe.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

I was watching a massive fire just south of where I live over the weekend, very scary.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We always stock up on large bottles of water, fruit and milk to give the bombeiros if we see them. For some reason milk is very good in their situation.


----------



## ermaolu (Jul 21, 2015)

Is it due to the severe drought this year? Do you still live in your house now or been evacuated already? the air quality in this district must be affected too.Hope everyone be safe!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We've had the Bombeiros helicopters and fixed wing aircraft flying over our house for the last 3 or 4 days now and the fire has burned 3 sides of a square around us and at the closest been about 1 km away........ the Bombeiros and Army (who incidentally, are all bloody heroes in my eyes) have been in attendance in great numbers throughout. 

All the locals are out and about firewatching and calling people who might be endangered so good comms all round. 

To the best of my knowledge, the only homes (1 or 2 or so) that have been damaged/lost are those belonging to people who are living under the radar in the forests etc where their homes are not registered and therefore the Bombeiros etc don't know they're there..........

There's one house on the back road to Figueiro Dos Vinhos where the fire has burnt up to a metre or two from the house and I'm told the Bombeiros kept that safe with their hoses whilst the fire burned past.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

2 helicopters attending the fire in Avalar,1 of them flew very low directly overhead our house and pool,he had his bucket deployed,I thought he may be going to help himself from our pool,which I believe they are entitled to,if it saves or property come on down!!!

Hats off to ALL those brave souls helping to fight those terrible fires.



David


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

yep.........had to brush someone's ash off my freshly polished truck.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you believe that up to the end of last week 44 people had been arrested for starting said fires. What sick minds they must have.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

When I asked Portuguese friends about this I was given two motives:

1. To clear vacant or overgrown land it is quicker to burn it than use mechanical means and fires get out of control; and

2. It is used as method of drying wood faster so that it can be sold more quickly than leaving it to dry naturally.

Both of which are totally irresponsible if not properly controlled, not to mention being illegal at this time of the year.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Travelin-Man - these are the fires around you fro where I was watching! 









One of the planes looking small against the smoke! lane:


----------

